
Bitcoin mining likely uses more energy than it takes to keep NZ's lights on - empressplay
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-12-12/bitcoin-mining-likely-uses-more-energy-than-nz-electricity/9246888
======
realPubkey
Not this discussion again. Yes, proof-of-work wastes energy. No, you do not
have to compare the number with each single type of energy-usage in the world.

